# Puce JEYES FLUID



## digginthedog (Jun 15, 2011)

First try at posting pics (with daughters help) old dog ,new tricks sorta thing


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2011)

Where are you from?
 Isnt that an English dissinfectant product?
 Interesting color.


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm in NY, I bought this thinking english med,It is an outdoor disinfectant, so it falls under poison ?, the dots are potstones , best color I have , been an ABN guest/lurker for yrs(dial up days) and a member for a few as well, computer skills WEAK! JB


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2011)

Hard to say where it falls, medicine, poison, household...
 I think the company is still in business.  Not your typical English bottle color.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2011)

[]welcome. The stuff in it might have been poisonous, but without bumps or prickley stuff embossed into the glass to warn the user, or skulln crossbones, I wouldnt consider it to be a poison bottle. Very nice color though......Andy


----------

